# Pontiac 400



## shaunkinney (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a 400 that was shooting oil out of the valley pan onto my air cleaner, I look and seen a hole which I plugged with a plug that was made for my type of valley pan. Now that it's plugged I have oil shooting out either my oil filter or my dip stick tube all over my exhaust creating all kinds of white smoke. I've check my PCV valve and its fine and I have a breather on my other head. What could cause this? The motor was rebuilt by the previous owner.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like you plugged the PCV valve hole in the valley pan, so I don't know where you have your PCV valve located.

Excessive pressure in the crankcase will blow oil out the dipstick, but if it's shooting out your oil filter, I'd say you have a major problem within the engine, but, check this first:

Do you know for a fact you have the correct amount of oil in the engine? Could be a wrong dipstick or even dipstick tube if you did not personally rebuild the engine. I'd drain all the oil, leaving the filter on. Then fill it with the recommended amount of oil which should be 5 quarts. See where it is on the dipstick.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Jim is totally correct: You must use either a PCV System (_preferred method_) or a Breather Cap, otherwise you've got a mess on your hands, and you can damage you engine.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

SK...I think JIm & Red are right...a clogged pcv, maybe overfilled with oil like Jim said as well...

Folks do hook up the PCV wrong because they saw the valve one way on some engine somewhere.....you have to set it up right and make sure it is letting both sides of the intake suck in the fumes from the crankcase...if it is not sucking it through, it can create pressure...

Get the routing right with a clean PCV and correct oil level and you should be good.....

The good news is it is an easy and inexpensive job...all the finest hose PCV new oil and filter....not much

You will get it! Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree: Yep, that hold you plugged is where the PCV is _supposed_ to go.

Bear


----------



## shaunkinney (Nov 2, 2014)

*Pcv Setup*

The guy that built the engine has the pcv valve hooked into the passenger side head and a breather cap on the driver side head.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

shaunkinney said:


> The guy that built the engine has the pcv valve hooked into the passenger side head and a breather cap on the driver side head.


That's wrong and if there is no baffle under that PCV valve, you could be sucking oil as well.

Get a new PCV valve grommet for the valley pan and a new matching PCV valve to go with it. Ames has them and you can order a pair.

You also want to have one breather/oil fill cap on the valve cover. This allows air to be drawn through the engine via the PCV valve and any pressure build up at higher RPM's can vent through the breather/cap. Sometimes it is best to actually put 2 breathers, one on each of the valve covers.


----------

